# Anyone else pre-order iPhone 5 from Best Buy?



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I pre-ordered a 16 GB and a 64 GB iPhone 5 from BB on September 14, with an expected delivery date of September 21. My busband's 16 GB came in as expected, but mine still isn't in, and the store says it has no idea when it will be in. (Someone else ordered a 64 GB one, too, and it isn't in, either.) the store mgmt. says that they never know what will be delivered until the truck comes. I'm finding this really frustrating. My daughters ordered theirs from Apple, and one got hers on the 21st, and the other had her delivered this week, 10 days ahead of schedule. I would have ordered from Apple, but have a buy back plan with BB that will give me $355 for my 4S. Just wondering if any I you have experienced the same delay.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I stood in line for mine at the Apple store. How frustrating not knowing the delivery date! Well, honestly even worse because they didn't make the delivery date the first time. 

I got my case at Best Buy (they were the only place on the entire island with phone cases past the first day) and had hoped to get them to apply one of the Zagg Invisible Shield clear protector films on the front of it, but they were charging $9 to apply it(!) and I know AT&T does it for free, so I was disappointed with them for that.

That sounds like a great buy back deal on your old phone, though.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> I stood in line for mine at the Apple store. How frustrating not knowing the delivery date! Well, honestly even worse because they didn't make the delivery date the first time.
> 
> I got my case at Best Buy (they were the only place on the entire island with phone cases past the first day) and had hoped to get them to apply one of the Zagg Invisible Shield clear protector films on the front of it, but they were charging $9 to apply it(!) and I know AT&T does it for free, so I was disappointed with them for that.
> 
> That sounds like a great buy back deal on your old phone, though.


They bought back my husband's old 3GS for $75, which was a surprise. (It had been mine originally.) I'm going to trade in my 4, as well as my 4S, and I think I'll get around $175-200 for it. Since I had to put $50 down for each pre-order, I'll have more than enough on BB gift cards to pay for my phone when it finally gets to the store. (I live 50 miles from the store, so
I'll have to make a special trip. Of course, but I'll be there as soon as possible after the call. I think cases are pretty few and far between around here, but I'll pick one up at BB even though I'm going to order "The Wave" from skin-it. (If I lived in Hawaii, I might not care so much about the new phone since I love the ocean more
than anything else in nature!)


----------

